# Regenhose die nicht raschelt/knistert?



## DerBergschreck (15. Dezember 2012)

Bin heute mal durch die Läden ne lange Regenhose suchen. Bei allen hat man das Gefühl in Geschenkpapier eingepackt zu sein - bei jeder Bewegung raschelt und knistert es

Bei meiner ollen TCM Billigregenhose gibts keine Geräusche - leider machts die nicht mehr lange.

Hat jemand nen Tip für ne geräuschlose Regenhose bis max EUR 100,-?


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. Dezember 2012)

hi,
such einfach im netzt nach regenhose polyester, paar beispiele*.*
*http://www.otto.de/Regenhose/shop-d...595&campId=5R14682&locationId=pla__477624_PLA*

*http://www.ebay.de/itm/Regenhose-Polyester-reissfest-strapazierfaehig-Gummizug-Bund-/170909035851*

http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radhosen/shore-rain-pant-black-l/292516.html

http://www.esska.de/esska_de_s/regenhose-raintite-dickies-gruen-100-polyester-200.html

http://www.motorrad-teile-shop.de/Regenhose-Polyester-mit-PVC-oliv

sollten alle ziemlich frei von lärm sein.

kleidung aus polyamid"nylon" raschelt meist, kleidung aus polyester ist fast geräuschlos.
darum verwende ich nur windjacken aus polyester da sie eben nicht so plastikartig sind, und raschelfrei.

ich würde die hier nehmen, sieht von der beschreibung 1a aus.
http://www.cle-berufsbekleidung.de/...kleidung/Regenhose-Regenschutzhose::1709.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (15. Dezember 2012)

ah, danke für den Polyester Tip!

Ich nehme aber lieber ne hauptamtliche Fahrradhose - ne Arbeitshose wird meistens vom Schnitt her nicht so gut passen und zu weit sein. Auf'm Rad ist ne etwas enger anliegende Hose schon besser.


----------



## guckmalhierher (16. Dezember 2012)

Vor 20 Jahren hatte ich das letzte Mal solch eine Plastikregenhose angezogen, damals war ich mehr vom Innen her naÃ geworden. Seit dem sind die Platikhosen immer noch wasserdicht und der Schweiss kann immer noch nicht durch 

Ich verwende die Gorebike Gore Paclite Regenhose(159â¬). Sie ist gut, allerdings raschelt sie ein wenig (was mir egal ist). Die andere Regenhose von mir ist die Marmor PreCip Full Zip Pant(80â¬), sie raschelt eindeutig weniger und ist weniger steif zum Tragen. Die Gorebike-Hose hÃ¤lt aber eindeutig mehr aus, wenn es richtig fies regnet.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir neulich eine VAUDE Drop Pants für 70 Euro geholt... super teil wie ich finde und rascheln tut da nix, jedenfalls kaum hörbar


----------



## lorenz4510 (17. Dezember 2012)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Vor 20 Jahren hatte ich das letzte Mal solch eine Plastikregenhose angezogen, damals war ich mehr vom Innen her naß geworden. Seit dem sind die Platikhosen immer noch wasserdicht und der Schweiss kann immer noch nicht durch .


 
keine ahnung was du genau mit plastik meinst. polyester?
ich benutze nachezu alles aus polyester "funktionsunterwäsche, fleecepulover,jacken , usw...."

meine standart regenhose is ebenfalls ne noname polyester hose geräuschlos, weich wie ein baumwoll t-shirt und innen zum dichten mit PU oder änlichem beschichtet, hällt seit jahren dicht, nur am gesäss hat sich logischerweise die beschichtung abgerieben.

nass werd ich drinnen nie, von innen noch nie vollgeschwitzt.
ich weis ned mal ob man an den beinen schwitzen kann.

ich muss aber dazusagen, das ich nie bewusst im regen dauer-radfahren gehe, also über stunden oder gar tagelang.

sondern nur wenn ich zufällig in regen komme, oder am arbeitsweg, dann wird die hose ausgepackt, und am rückweg bis zuhause bleib ich 100% trocken.

ich denk 2 stunden dauerregen war mal das längste, was ich damit unterwegs war, ist halt ein notfall kleidungdsstück für mich, soll dacher einfach"kein membran firlefanz" und funktionell und angenehm zu tragen sein.


----------



## Bener (17. Dezember 2012)




----------



## KarlTheodor (17. Dezember 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Hab mir neulich eine VAUDE Drop Pants für 70 Euro geholt... super teil wie ich finde und rascheln tut da nix, jedenfalls kaum hörbar


ja die hab ich auch und finde sie cool. allerdings nur bei kurzen (max. 30 min.) stadtfahrten getestet. 

ist leicht und dünn!


----------



## guckmalhierher (21. Dezember 2012)

Bener schrieb:


>



Wo sind die Clickis ?


----------

